

Show HN: The state of state in the browser - binarymax
http://max.io/articles/the-state-of-state-in-the-browser/

======
bobajeff
Id suggest asking someone on the WebAssembly github or Mozilla for advice on
how to proceed with a spec. For anyone to even look at the spec it needs to
some how be submited under a w3c license.

~~~
binarymax
Thanks for reading, bobajeff. I had thought of using ReSpec to write up
something a bit more formal and sending it through the appropriate channels. I
was hoping to get some initial feedback though, based on this post, to see if
that effort is worth pursuing.

